

How I got into iPhone development - bootload
http://simon-cozens.org/programmer/articles/iphone.pod

======
TweedHeads
iPhone development is the new west, those who get there first will get the
gold.

~~~
jcl
The article is about developing for a jailbroken iPod, though; I assume that
developing for the AppStore using the official SDK is where the money is right
now.

~~~
jfarmer
People who wrote code for the jailbroken iPhone have a head start, though. The
libraries are the same, you just don't get all the fancy XCode integration.

~~~
rit
Well, in particular he states two things that are worth noting:

1) You have to hand code all your interfaces. The SDK uses Interface Builder,
which lets you 'draw' your UI similar to building a normal Mac app.

2) He's using a Javascript interpreter to create the UI. Unfortunately the SDK
doesn't allow 'interpreted languages':

"3.3.2 An Application may not itself install or launch other executable code
by any means, including without limitation through the use of a plug-in
architecture, calling other frameworks, other APIs or otherwise. No
interpreted code may be downloaded and used in an Application except for code
that is interpreted and run by Apple’s Published APIs and built-in
interpreter(s)."

Javascript may be a fuzzy point if Jiggy doesn't use only apple's
internal/native stuff. Plus, I notice Jiggy still lists itself as requiring a
Jailbroken iPhone. Cool stuff, but not sure if it's usable on the SDK for
those building mainstream apps.

------
sktrdie
is it ok if i blend an iPhone?

